# Quick Attach/Detach Plow Lights



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I wanted a set of plow lights that I can quickly attach and remove in minutes. I don't want them there during the day and when I don't need them. So I bought a set of Moose ATV utility lights and fabricated this setup. They can clamp right on any rack or bumper and plug right in to your 12V cigarette lighter outlet. This happens to by on my '03 Prairie. I am planning on making them a little higher since when my plow is at full lift it blocks them.

Yes I know Moose also makes a plow light bracket kit, but the only thing this cost me was $29 for the lights on ebay.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

thats cool. easy on easy off--irv


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey that's not a bad idea. Like that it's nice and high on the rack and even better that it's not permanent. Do you have an on/off switch or is it turned on when you plug it in to the 12V outlet?


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

matstang;1206052 said:


> Hey that's not a bad idea. Like that it's nice and high on the rack and even better that it's not permanent. Do you have an on/off switch or is it turned on when you plug it in to the 12V outlet?


There is no switch, if I plug it in while the key is in the "ON" position, the lights are on. I need to make it a little higher because if I have the plow all the way up with the winch, it still covers them.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i was gonna do the same thing but bend up the ends like the old plows did back in the day lol


----------



## rhollar (Jan 11, 2010)

Your light idea gave me an idea to do the same thing, I went to Wal-mart and got some fog lights and hooked them up to my auxiliary outlet but the fuse keeps blowing. My machine is a 1999 Honda Foreman ES and the manual says it can only take a 10A fuse. What size fuse are you useing. I may have to take these lights back and get the Moose ones.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

rhollar;1207178 said:


> Your light idea gave me an idea to do the same thing, I went to Wal-mart and got some fog lights and hooked them up to my auxiliary outlet but the fuse keeps blowing. My machine is a 1999 Honda Foreman ES and the manual says it can only take a 10A fuse. What size fuse are you useing. I may have to take these lights back and get the Moose ones.


My fuse did the same thing. But I have a Kawasaki Prairie 650 and the accessory fuse is only 5amps. I spoke with my couisin who works on the Kawasaki machines and he said the lights will draw at least 15-20amps and he told me to just put a 25amp or 30amp fuse in it. I asked if I should be worried about over heating the wire(s) or drawing too much current through it and again his exact quote was:


> "Just upt the size of the fuse to about a 30 amp. I ran heated seat on mine and i did the same thing."


On another note, as I type this, I am modifying my lights. I went and bought a small 1 1/4" piece of flat stock aluminum and bent up a new bracket that is high enough to see over the plow when it is at full lift. I'll have pics up in a few when I am done.


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

I'd be wiring in a separate 12 volt plug with wires in the 12 ga range for 30 amps. Then you may find your alternator is too small for the task as many machines only put out 20 amps, so your battery will be slowly losing voltage. Stay away from 100 watt lights. You want somewthing more like 36 watts or 3 amps per light. I bet the Moose lights are low watt for atv use.
Ken


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

The Moose lights are specifically for ATV's but I can't find any specs on them. I'll have to send them an email.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok folks, here is the new and improved Quick Attach/Detach Plow Lights v2.0


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yup just like that, you didn't need them to be over your head though lmao

the only thing that would make them better is amber color so it won't blind you. nice fab skills though


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Apparently my plow is very high at full lift. I measured it and these are barely over the height when the plow is all the way up. Not that I'll be driving around at night like that all the time but at least they're up there!


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

looks like a large bug. what do you feed it? snow?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks good Jim,

here's a pick of mine though they are not quick tach like yours.
though just 1 bolt and they hook into my 12V acc plug.










and lit up










some day I hope to make the cross bar out of some metal but for now the wood 1x1 has held up.

that is all sublime out.


----------



## rhollar (Jan 11, 2010)

Sublime what lights did you buy, they look just like utility lights from TSC? Just wondering since mine that I have blow the 10 amp fuse. Also I would love to have your power angle set up, just bought a cab for 82.95 off e-bay, best thing for plowing, that's why I need the lights. I have to have my single light on top off or I blind myself. Have been looking at actuators and such. I then found a guy on an artic cat web site that used another cheaper winch and pullies and a short cable looked pretty cool. In due time, need to gets lights up and running calling for another 4 inches tonight. allready got 9 day before yesterday. Thanks


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

rhollar;1208619 said:


> Sublime what lights did you buy, they look just like utility lights from TSC? Just wondering since mine that I have blow the 10 amp fuse. Also I would love to have your power angle set up, just bought a cab for 82.95 off e-bay, best thing for plowing, that's why I need the lights. I have to have my single light on top off or I blind myself. Have been looking at actuators and such. I then found a guy on an artic cat web site that used another cheaper winch and pullies and a short cable looked pretty cool. In due time, need to gets lights up and running calling for another 4 inches tonight. allready got 9 day before yesterday. Thanks


got the lights from a buddy of mine who was cleaning out his folks old barn. don't know the type or brand

I'll have the quad out tomorrow to haul in wood from the backup wood pile. to the garage and I'll take a look at them then and post up.

Ya I need to put a toggle on my Main light for at the handle bars so when i have my cab on I don't get the wicked kickback glare.

info for my power angle setup is in this thread.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022

good luck in your quest.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Just heard back from Moose. Their ATV utility lights are 35W each and draw 3A each as mentioned earlier.


----------

